# Mooch: EnerCig EC-C6 25A 3000mAh 18650 Bench Test Results



## Alex (25/7/16)

EnerCig EC-C6 25A 3000mAh 18650 Bench Test Results...a fantastic battery, Sony VTC6 rewrap self.electronic_cigarette

submitted an hour ago by Mooch315

Bottom Line: This is an fantastic performing cell that I am rating at 19A/3000mAh. It is a rewrap of the Sony VTC6, a great high-capacity cell. It is rated at 25A by EnerCig but they are lowering that based on testing of the VTC6. EnerCig is releasing the EC-C6 with a thicker, tougher wrap to help prevent damage. The wrap adds about 0.2mm to the diameter of the cell. This isn't much but it should be mentioned as mods that are already a tight fit for most cells might have trouble fitting these.

The EnerCig cells are only available in Germany right now (www.intaste.de

and www.dampfdorado.de
) but they hope to have their cells available in the US soon. This is especially good news as the VTC5A is an incredible cell but is only available from a couple of vendors worldwide.

The 18650 ratings table has been updated to include this cell.

Test results, discharge graph, photos: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-a-fantastic-battery-sony-vtc6-rewrap.756073/

All my test results to date: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/18350 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7566/18650 current ratings and safety grades: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...ades-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.744726650 ratings and pulse performance data: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...afety-grades-and-pulse-performance-data.7554/

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------

